# DNR question



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

For those that were delivering last year from Black Friday through Christmas, did you see a spike in DNR allegations? If so, did you come up with any effective strategies to counter the DNRs? I’m thinking the porch pirates will be out in full force over the next few days.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I have read elsewhere about the app requiring a photo of the delivery, that gets sent to the customer. It in not required in my area (I work out of a PN only warehouse), but I do snap a photo as a CYA for unattended deliveries, and always if there is conflicting info in the customer notes. Not sure if it could be helpful for me, as I don't have an DNR allegations.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No increase last year


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And there's nothing to be done for it regardless, customers are king and drivers are expendable.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

No, if anything there was less.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

When I get one it's always been out of DLA9, F that place. 

It does not matter what you email back. Just press NO and give them the lowest rating possible.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

No. Just stick to the instructions. If it's not out of view on someone's porch, mailroom, back door etc. take it back to the station. No need to be the hero. You'll be the hero without a gig.


----------

